# fail2ban not working

## thoughtform

patrick-hp-d fail2ban # iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

fail2ban-SSH  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:ssh

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain fail2ban-SSH (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

patrick-hp-d fail2ban # 

I'm using metalog

logtarget set to /var/log/everything/current

2013-07-22 19:08:55,265 fail2ban.server : INFO   Stopping all jails

2013-07-22 19:08:55,624 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Jail 'ssh-iptables' stopped

2013-07-22 19:08:55,624 fail2ban.server : INFO   Exiting Fail2ban

2013-07-22 19:10:09,747 fail2ban.server : INFO   Changed logging target to /var/log/fail2ban.log for Fail2ban v0.8.10

2013-07-22 19:10:09,777 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Creating new jail 'ssh-iptables'

2013-07-22 19:10:09,778 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Jail 'ssh-iptables' uses poller

2013-07-22 19:10:09,887 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Initiated 'polling' backend

2013-07-22 19:10:09,960 fail2ban.filter : INFO   Added logfile = /var/log/everything/current

2013-07-22 19:10:09,960 fail2ban.filter : INFO   Set maxRetry = 5

2013-07-22 19:10:09,961 fail2ban.filter : INFO   Set findtime = 600

2013-07-22 19:10:09,961 fail2ban.actions: INFO   Set banTime = 600

2013-07-22 19:10:09,997 fail2ban.jail   : INFO   Jail 'ssh-iptables' started

----------

